
China President Xi Jinping extols the virtues of blockchain technology - timcc50
https://decrypt.co/10751/china-president-xi-jinping-extols-the-virtues-of-blockchain-technology
======
pretfood
My money's on China. After Libra hearings, they don't stand a chance.

------
HipGeeks
Come on U.S.A - pull your finger out.

